# A Sail with Courtney



## T34C

My wish for the New Year, A Sail with Courtney.

We are organizing a sail in rally/rendezvous on Saturday August 28th in Racine, WI. We would love to have you join us if possible. If you cannot make it to the rendezvous we would still love to have you join us on that date in honoring Courtney's memory where ever you are, and those of other victims of breast cancer, and to make sure that she is never forgotten.

As many of you know Bubb's (Mike) daughter Courtney lost her tragic battle with breast cancer, a year ago last September, at a very young age. http://www.anything-sailing.com/memo...ight=forgotten I was very touched by Courtney's story when Mike was so generous to share it with us all. The thread was titled, "My Wish for the New Year, One More Sail with My Daughter."http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/39494-my-wish-new-year-one-more-sail.html If you have not read it, you owe it to yourself to do so. You will not be the same after you do.

As the "In Memory of Courtney" thread says, Courtney was afraid she would be forgotten. No one that age should have to worry about something like that, and it's a thought that really touched me and has stuck with me. While I couldn't do anything to help Courtney, I think we ALL can do something to make sure she is NOT forgotten.


----------



## midnightsailor

Although i have been a member of Sailnet for several years, I only started participating in the forums last year. It was just shortly after Courtney passed. I became curious about the references to Courtney I would see from time to time, so a few months ago I did a search. I came upon the thread you mention "My wish for the New Year, One More Sail with My Daughter" I started to read the thread and became more and more amazed at what I was reading. The compassion of the sailnetters, the love shown by all, the strength exhibited by Bubb, not to mention his courage and generosity in sharing this with the people on Sailnet. I also began to know somthing about Courtney, a person I had never met, but who was obviously a testatment to the spirit. I was moved by her courage and determination, her selflessness in trying to help others around her. I t is obvious that she was a very special person and I wished to have known her. After reading that thread, I wanted to say somthing. I wanted to let Bubb, and the others who were with her, in body and spirit, during that difficult period, that I understood what the references were all about, what they meant, why they were important, but I did not know how. I felt awkward somehow to all of a sudden start a new thread that tried to say.."hey, I getit, and thanks, and I am sorry for your loss, and ,well I didn,t know what to say . So I just decided to say nothing, but everytime I saw those refernces to her I would remembered too. Everytime I would go outside and look at the stars, I would think, out there is a star that belongs to a very special lady. Thanks for giving me this oportunity to express myself. God Bless Courtney and Bubb, heres to you, I don't think I need to tell you why. Rick


----------



## Stillraining

Wish we could be there.


----------



## canadianseamonkey

That was a very nice thought T34C. I still get goose bumps when I think about all of this. I just reread most of the thread and it's amazing how one situation got all of us involved in a forum with one purpose in mind...to never forget Courtney. Yes, my eyes are teary after reading this again. It's a great reminder how life can be quickly taken away from us. Courtney, you have taught us much with your courage. You will never be forgotten. As we enter 2010, Bubb and Courtney....I remember you both, will try to not take life for granted, count my blessings and appreciate the people who surround me. Be good.

Ray


----------



## imagine2frolic

Sometimes timing is everything. I just met bubb 2 hours ago. Sailhog, Tim, and he pulled in a couple of slips down. I had to drive into town for an errand. As I walked past their vessel I looked up, and saw a huge *orange* moon coming over the horizon. I stopped as I stepped aboard, and gave Courtney a thought. I looked at the moon, and smiled as I stepped inside. I turned on the computer, and here's this thread. She gave me inspiration, and from now on every *orange* moon will belong to her. .......*i2f*


----------



## T34C

I would love to see this become an international event where we all, no matter where we are, take some time on that day for a Sail with Courtney. If you can't sail on that day, just take a minute to remember her and maybe say a prayer for everyone that is fighting their own battle with that terrible disease.


----------



## smackdaddy

T - this is a great idea. Well done dude.

Sailing with Bubb and his son, and meeting his wife was honestly a huge, huge honor for me. I truly admire and respect all of them - and understand now a bit more how special Courtney was through their lives.

God bless you guys - and if I can't make it to WI, I'll definitely remember her, and say a prayer for all the fighters.


----------



## canadianseamonkey

T34C said:


> I would love to see this become an international event where we all, no matter where we are, take some time on that day for a Sail with Courtney. If you can't sail on that day, just take a minute to remember her and maybe say a prayer for everyone that is fighting their own battle with that terrible disease.


I think that is a great idea and I'm in. Can you PM Bubb and maybe ask him if there is a day that he would recommend? Her birthday perhaps? or did you have any thoughts on it already?


----------



## T34C

canadianseamonkey said:


> I think that is a great idea and I'm in. Can you PM Bubb and maybe ask him if there is a day that he would recommend? Her birthday perhaps? or did you have any thoughts on it already?


I was shooting for a date that was near the anniversary of her passing while keeping to the good weather side of the calander. Settled on the weekend prior to Labor Day weekend.


----------



## canadianseamonkey

Perfect! Good work T34C. Courtney is surely smiling.


----------



## midnightsailor

Yes, A very good idea, I am in .

RICK


----------



## mgmhead

Count Rhythm in and we'll be flying a pink ribbon as a sign of our solidarity. Didn't have the priveledge of knowing Courtney, but I can certainly help remember her ... and others.

MGM


----------



## T34C

mgmhead said:


> Count Rhythm in and we'll be flying a pink ribbon as a sign of our solidarity. Didn't have the priveledge of knowing Courtney, but I can certainly help remember her ... and others.
> 
> MGM


I am currently looking for some Pink Ribbon type flags that we could all fly on our boats on that day. That could tie together multiple events. If they can be found at a decent price, maybe we could raise a couple bucks for the Young Survival Coalition, a charity that Courtney was fond of.
Young Survival Coalition


----------



## smackdaddy

I'm on it T.


----------



## eryka

If there's a Chesapeake chapter of the Courtney fan club, we're there! If there isn't a Chesapeake subgroup yet, let's start one.


----------



## sailhog

Bubb (Mike), Sailortjk, and I just sailed from HHI to Green Cove Springs, Florida over the past day or so and I've gotten to know Mike very well. He is one gem of a human being. That's all I can say. I never met Courtney, but a few of us got the chance to commiserate with her via Sailnet and the mail before she passed. She was wonder and her daddy loved her so.


----------



## midnightsailor

Perhap a white burgee with a pair of pink dancers slippers would be appropriate . I like the idea of making a donation to Courtneys favorite charity. Rick


----------



## T34C

bump


----------



## JohnRPollard

A very nice idea -- and fitting.

Keep us posted on the schedule. Wouldn't it be great if we could pull together a second "Chesapeake" fleet!


----------



## T34C

bump


----------



## dacap06

eryka said:


> If there's a Chesapeake chapter of the Courtney fan club, we're there! If there isn't a Chesapeake subgroup yet, let's start one.


Eryka,

Count me as a member of the Chesapeake group!

DaCAP


----------



## bubb2

The evening of Dec 31 we were clearing Hilton Head Island and heading for open water. When we got Hawg's boat settled down under sail on the rhumb line to Jacksonville, Tim told me what Jim (T34C) was planning.

Jim, I can't tell you how taken back I was. My heart skipped a few beats. My family and myself will support you 100% in this endeavor. 

Courtney would/will be overwhelmed that a day in her name will be designated to bring together Friends and family, Sailors and her cancer sisters. If we could put a couple dollars together for the Young Survivors Coalition it would be all the better. This is how she would want to be remembered. It is just so right! Thank you so much!

Jim, the timing of your announcement did not go unnoticed. Courtney was born under a full moon and she left us under a full moon. Many of the major events of her life happened under a full moon. I took the helm of Hawg's boat under a full moon the night of the 31st. 1000 yards out in front of the boat the moon light was hitting the water with such a brilliant shimmer. I sailed all night letting the moon light on the water guide me. I didn't have to look at the GPS. Yes, that moon beam was Courtney showing us the way.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Eryka,

You can count SOLARE in on the Chesapeake flotilla!


----------



## T34C

The rendezvous in Racine will be at Skipper Buds Reefpoint Marina. 
Skipper Marine - Wisconsin : Skipper Marine - Wisconsin

This is a great facility only 1 1/2 blocks from downtown Racine and all the eating, drinking, and shopping anyone could want. They have offered us a group discounted rate for this event of $1.30/ft per night as long as we have 10 or more boats.

Can someone locate a good spot for the group that is forming in the Chesapeake? Anyone want to be the lead for that group? I'd be happy to help remotely.


----------



## Nixie

Courtney is def smiling about this. It continues to amaze me and warm my heart that our family wasn't the only ones who saw how special Courtney was. I will def try to be there. Will there be flags for us landlubbers to fly on our land yachts (aka Ford Winstars  )?


----------



## T34C

bump


----------



## SailorMoon007

*So deeply touched*

Words can not even begin to express how I am feeling right now. I am bawling like a baby over the continuing amount of support my family has gotten over this past year from friends near and far. We are truly blessed to have each and every one of you in our lives. Courtney would be so completly thrilled that all of you care this much not just about her but about everyone that this disease has affected. Courtney took the time even when she was ill to make it a point to be there for young women like herself who had been newly diagnosed. So although this may be titled Sailing with Courtney her spirit will not be the only one with us that day filling our sails, as we take the time to remember her and the other wonderful spirits that have left us. If there is anything I can do to help out message me. I am looking forward to this more then you guys will ever know, thanks again to everyone for all your kind words and well wishes. I cant wait to ride the waves and drink a beer with you all soon.


----------



## smackdaddy

Bump.


----------



## JohnRPollard

No problem bumping this one, but I'll also make it a sticky to keep it on everyone's radar and for easy reference.


----------



## smackdaddy

Cool - thanks JRP.


----------



## Sn0wman

*Sounds great.*

I am sorry to say I missed most of the original posts as they were happening.

Like everyone else I read the threads and was moved by so many things, Courtney's strength of character and incredible attitude. Also the character and attitude of her family, and also by the camaraderie of so many of the members here. No matter how crummy I was feeling I couldn't justify it after reading those messages. It was a touchstone for me, and probably many others, to see how brave and courageous people deal with tough times.

I would gladly fly a flag to show my support. I am not sure if I will be able to cross the lake to attend but will be trying to work that into my summer plans.


----------



## knothead

How about a Tampa Bay contingent? Any body else?


----------



## eryka

T34C said:


> Can someone locate a good spot for the group that is forming in the Chesapeake? Anyone want to be the lead for that group? I'd be happy to help remotely.


I'd be glad to be the POC for the Chesapeake group but be advised that we can't really do anything before about May when we expect to be back in town.


----------



## MMR

eryka said:


> I'd be glad to be the POC for the Chesapeake group but be advised that we can't really do anything before about May when we expect to be back in town.


Eryka

sent you a note on Facebook- happy to help!


----------



## T34C

eryka/MMR - Thanks for stepping up to get the ball rolling in your area!


----------



## bubb2

T34C said:


> eryka/MMR - Thanks for stepping up to get the ball rolling in your area!


Yes, thank you guys so much!


----------



## MiVelero

As I read this post I couldn't help but think of my 9 yo grand daughter Courtney Alexandria. She is my life, my every breath and could not even begin to imagine the pain. I held her and told her how much I love her as I shared this story with her.

In solidarity with my fellow sailors be it known that the_ S.V. Courtney Alexandria _will sail August 28, 2010 in the Gulf of Mexico proudly flying a pink ribbon.
_*Courtney you will not be forgotten !!!*_

Bubb (Mike) know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and Courtney.

The crew of the _S.V. Courtney Alexandria_
Victor, Kathy, Courtney


----------



## eryka

Mmm...had a dream last night about a raftup of boats streaming pink, black, and white ribbons ...


----------



## eryka

MMR said:


> Eryka
> 
> sent you a note on Facebook- happy to help!


Thanx MMR, got it, there's no such thing as too many caring people. I think I can get us some publicity in both Spinsheet and the Capital - this girl will NOT be forgotten!


----------



## SailorMoon007

*Thanks to you all*

Simply put, thank you to each one of you wonderful souls...In case you guys havent seen this here is a memorial video I made of Courtney...enjoy...

YouTube - Courtney Paige Clevenger, Age 23~ R.I.P. Breast Cancer


----------



## Faster

I'd be happy to help coordinate a BC, Canada Sail for Courtenay if there's enough of us here to pull it off.

Since we are out sailing for most of our summers, I missed the bulk of the original thread, and to be honest have yet to read it all... I confess to having trouble dealing with a youngsters' suffering.... 

Our hearts go out to your family...


----------



## djodenda

Faster:

I'd be interested.. I wonder if this should be synchronized with the other gathering...



David


----------



## Faster

djodenda said:


> Faster:
> 
> I'd be interested.. I wonder if this should be synchronized with the other gathering...
> 
> David


Hi David.. As I understand it this is to be a common event for August 28 2010 - so if you're referring to the Feb meet I'm not sure that's a fit.

Perhaps T34C can confirm....


----------



## djodenda

No.. I wasn't thinking of February... It would be cool to have events in different places going on at the same time....

Or at least within a few days of each other...


----------



## blt2ski

David,

There are 4 posters, or at least in the past from here in Edmonds, You and I, tenuki and "still in shock". The latter two I have not personally seen post in awhile. I do st SIS as she is on F dock, and an EYC member. Tenuki, other than facebook info, he is rather quite!

CYCE has a race scheduled sat aug 28.

Marty


----------



## T34C

djodenda said:


> No.. I wasn't thinking of February... It would be cool to have events in different places going on at the same time....
> 
> Or at least within a few days of each other...


The current plan is to have multiple events around the country/world all taking place on Aug. 28. When I say event, anyone going for a sail on their boat and honoring Courtney's memory and/or flying one of the flags (we are working on), counts. I understand some clubs may have races on that day, or other things going on... I would encourage you to race in her honor, or get together with others at the dock or a raft-up after the race.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## bubb2

SailorMoon007 said:


> Simply put, thank you to each one of you wonderful souls...In case you guys havent seen this here is a memorial video I made of Courtney...enjoy...
> 
> YouTube - Courtney Paige Clevenger, Age 23~ R.I.P. Breast Cancer


Carrie, Thank you for posting the video. I guess enough time has passed that the video brings me more smiles then tears. You two together were something. A little bit Laurel & Hardy, and a little bit Laverne and Shirley.


----------



## bubb2

This is the burgee that we are thinking about using. We are thinking about taking out to date. What do you think about it? Thanks, Mike


----------



## midnightsailor

I think that is a great design. I really like how you turned the pink ribbon into a set of sails. Rick


----------



## SailorMoon007

*humbled*

I feel the same way dad, if Im having a bad night sometimes I watch it to put everything into perspective, the love, the sacrafice..It has taken a long time for me to watch the video and not only bawl through it but to also smile till the end..its sad that the dancing part isnt at the end of this video because thats my favorite...you hear her laugh...no one can describe that and I never want it to leave me...I miss her...it haunts me everyday..there are things in the apartment I wont even touch or move...I know she is in a better place now, watching us, laughing at our mistakes, and so deeply touched that so many people are not only making time for her, but making time for remembrance...in her stead...I say thank you...she would laugh, she would dance and she would love..that was Courtney....


----------



## Faster

bubb2 said:


> This is the burgee that we are thinking about using. We are thinking about taking out to date. What do you think about it? Thanks, Mike


Looks great... but I'd take out the date.. They could be used repeatedly if this becomes a annual event


----------



## nemier

I love the Burgee and I love what you guys are doing here. I'm proud to be a member of SailNet. I have followed the Courtney thread since I happened upon it, and I'm overwhelmed by the generosity and sincerity of it's members. Faster, I would be happy to participate in the event if I'm in the country at the time. Bubb2, I sat with my wife this morning and told her all about what I've learned about yourself, your wife and daughters. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Faster

nemier said:


> Faster, I would be happy to participate in the event if I'm in the country at the time.


Thanks, Nemier.. that's a start. We'll be just back from our summer cruise but as it's a weekend I think we could arrange something for our Lower Mainland contingent, and maybe even get some non-owners/lurkers involved too.

Sat Aug 28, I believe is the date.

My wife's a breast cancer survivor so we're certainly onside with this whole concept... we're the lucky ones..


----------



## bubb2

nemier, Faster

You guys are exactly what this is all about. Two are more people getting together, on a grass roots level on Aug 28. Getting together to remember those that have battled cancer and those that are battling cancer.

You guys make both Courtney and I proud. Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd point out it isn't just for the people who have battled cancer, but supporting those who have lost people to cancer, like Bubb and I both have.


----------



## djodenda

We'll be sailing for Courtney and my Mom.

David


----------



## Cruisingdad

Hey Mike & Jim - I am in! I want a burgee too and will fly it n omatter where we are - and more than just in August. I also think you should take out the date (my opinion) but it is yours to design and I think you and the family should do it and design it for what feels right. 

I also like that it is not just about Courtney (who touched all of us here) but also about all breast cancer survivors and awareness. Christie's mom (my wife) died of cancer at 22 or 23 and left Christie without a mom at 7 yo. These things hit close to home.

Great idea guys. If Sailnet can help, please let me know what we can do and I will reach out to Rob.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bubb2

Check out and sign up at the new Sail with Courtney facebook page The my daughter Carrie is puting together!

Sail With Courtney | Facebook


----------



## smackdaddy

Cool. I'll check it out bubb.


----------



## welshwind

As sure as any plan can be in January for August, I'll be in Racine. What with school starting and all, we're at the mercy of the kids' schedules. But if we are at the boat (in Reefpoint), we'll plan to participate.


----------



## sailortjk1

Welsh,
can you spead the word around the marina?
We may also have fliers for you to post.
The bbq cook out and offical get togetrher will be on Saturday afternoon.
Thanks,
TK


----------



## welshwind

sailortjk1 said:


> Welsh,
> can you spead the word around the marina?
> We may also have fliers for you to post.
> The bbq cook out and offical get togetrher will be on Saturday afternoon.
> Thanks,
> TK


Sure ... I'd be happy to. If someone puts together a flier as a pdf or something that I can print out, just send it to me and I'll worry about it getting printed and posted.


----------



## bubb2

If you do go to the Sail With Courtney Facebook page, I just learned something. If you click on "crewmembers" just under the blank where you can write something is where the comments are going in from people.

Login | Facebook


----------



## T34C

welshwind said:


> Sure ... I'd be happy to. If someone puts together a flier as a pdf or something that I can print out, just send it to me and I'll worry about it getting printed and posted.


No problem. It's in the works.

Thanks for jumping in.


----------



## SailorMoon007

*Sail With Courtney Facebook page*

Thanks for all the quick loyal fans to the new page! Its still under construction so pardon the cobwebs. Feel free to post your stories share photos we are all on this journey together now!

I made the page as a fan page not a normal facebook page. It would seem it was more about Courtney then the whole Cancer cause as a collective. It made more sense to do a fan page that way anyone and everyone could join without having to approve them also it makes it easier to search. Spread the word!


----------



## sailingdog

Well done Carrie.


----------



## T34C

OK- This thing is really starting to build steem and grow every day. I for one am thrilled at the reception you all are giving this event/project/movement.

To try and make sure we stay organized we have set up an email account to allow anyone with questions to contact us directly. The new email is:
SailwithCourtney (at) comcast.net
If you have questions, comments, or want to find the event nearest to you drop us a line. If you are going to (or thinking about) hosting an event in your area, even if its just you or you and a friend, let me know where you'll be located and how to get a hold of you. There might be others in your area that would like to join in. 

We are in the process of putting up a website to consolidate all the information and locations (Thanks CK). I'll let you know as soon as it is ready.

Thanks again for your support of this great event and your interest and support of this cause.


----------



## T34C

I am happy to announce we have a website up and running for this event. Big thanks to CK for making this happen and to my lovely wife for adding all the content. It is still a bit of a work in progress, but we will be making improvements and adding more content as we go along. Please sign in and make comments as you see fit.

Sail With Courtney :: Home


----------



## smackdaddy

Nice work guys.


----------



## welshwind

*The burgee and the date*



Faster said:


> Looks great... but I'd take out the date.. They could be used repeatedly if this becomes a annual event


I showed the Admiral the burgee and she had a couple of comments that I'd like to pass along:

1) If the idea is to charge more than the actual cost as part of the fund raising, then having the date makes sense as you would want to sell a new one each year to everyone. Sort of a recurring revenue stream.

2) If that is not the idea and you are going to count on donations (and not burgee sales) to raise money, she thought you might want to say "Est. 2010". Particularly if you see this becoming an annual event.

Submitted for your consideration ...


----------



## sailingdog

I like the idea of the burgee saying est. 2010...


----------



## denby

Who is interested in a Long Island Sound contingency?


----------



## midnightsailor

*L.I. Sound contingency*

I would certainly be interested in a Long Island Sound group. I had figured on joining up with one of the other groups but since I am out in Greenport, it would be nice to get together with others from around here too. Rick


----------



## denby

That's good Rick. So far It's you , me and Sailingdog. Dawg doesn't know it yet but he may be crew on my boat, or me on his boat.


----------



## T34C

We are up to 9 possible locations for the event (s). Racine, WI; Vancouver, BC; Long Island Sound; Long Point Bay, Lake Erie; Annapolis; Tampa (come on knotty!); S Texas (maybe); San Juan Islands, WA; Dominican Republic!!! We are officially international! Any one in Europe listening????

Don't forget to have a look at the website if you haven't recently.
Sail With Courtney :: Home


----------



## cb32863

So no longer a meet in Racine, WI then? Just trying to get the logistics worked out to see if I can somehow make it.


----------



## T34C

cb32863 said:


> So no longer a meet in Racine, WI then? Just trying to get the logistics worked out to see if I can somehow make it.


YES, sorry- I forgot to mention my own location!!!


----------



## cb32863

OK great! Still need to be working out the logistics and all but it looks doable so far as the money goes. Definatly would be in Racine as I am in Mpls. Then there is the boat thing..... We would be flying in, renting a car, and staying in Racine. Myself and my GF. How many folks in Racine so far and is there room for a couple on a boat for a sail, I can crew.


----------



## T34C

cb32863 said:


> OK great! Still need to be working out the logistics and all but it looks doable so far as the money goes. Definatly would be in Racine as I am in Mpls. Then there is the boat thing..... We would be flying in, renting a car, and staying in Racine. Myself and my GF. How many folks in Racine so far and is there room for a couple on a boat for a sail, I can crew.


Right now I'm guessing around 15 boats in Racine. Just speculating at this point as it's still a bit early for some people to commit. I'm sure we can get you a ride easy enough.


----------



## Brezzin

denby said:


> Who is interested in a Long Island Sound contingency?


I'm in. I couldn't miss this.


----------



## denby

That's good Dave. As time passes and more members chime in we can figure out where to meet. I was thinking a raft up at Fishers Island or at Charlies Island. Open to any suggestions.


----------



## mdbee

*South Texas*

I'm around Aransas Bay... any close activity?

If nothing else, I'll have a pink ribbon on the pulpit for Courtney, she won't be forgotten.


----------



## sailortjk1

mdbee said:


> If nothing else, I'll have a pink ribbon on the pulpit for Courtney, she won't be forgotten.


Soon you will be able to purchase a "Sail with Courtney" flag/burgee. 
Procceds to go to the V Foundation and to Young Survivors.
Check out the web page....
Sail With Courtney :: Home

Also, if you follow the link to the page their is an email address you can write to for any questions you might have.

Jim and Mike are currently working on the flags and I know they hope to have them available soon.


----------



## bubb2

Update on burgees:

I have the samples of the burgees from North Flag and they look great. The decision will be made by the end of the week which one we want to go with and the order will be placed. 

Keep checking back for updates, Thanks Mike.


----------



## sailingdog

Mike—

Can you post a photo of the final burgee on here and A-S.


----------



## bubb2

sailingdog said:


> Mike-
> 
> Can you post a photo of the final burgee on here and A-S.


Yes, We will!


----------



## smackdaddy

Mike, put me on the list for whatever you guys come up with. I'll be sailing the _"Smacktanic"_ on Lake Travis on August 28th in honor of Courtney - flag a-flying.

It'll be cool if some of the other Travis sailors around here join in as well. Any others in the Austin contingency?

(PS - I might need some help with the purchase. They don't like my IPs.)


----------



## bubb2

Thank you Smack. We will get it done. If there is a will there's a way!


----------



## justified

Danby
Where are you thinking in LIS, i'm over in Old Saybrook let me know where and will def try to make it either on my own boat or to crew on someone else's.
Peter
"Justified"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

blubb/mike 

in july me and the gf and four of her friends are sailing to the carribbean from north east england and we staying the whole of augest and then sailing home in september. 

so there is a english contingency in on this and we will be ordering a flag one for the 36footer that the girls are sailing and my 21 footer which i will be single handing cos i wanted the challenge then a mate is flying out to the carribbean to help me sail it back in september. cos my gf lost her mum to the same disease its terrible and well courtney can not along with emma ever be forgotten 
thats the plan sofar but it might chnge but what wont is the fact we will order flags or stick pink ribbons on our boats in august
hope this helps 

drew


----------



## bubb2

Drew, Mike here!

Yes the Big event is going to be on Aug 28, 2010. However that does not mean that you can't hold your own event at a time that works best for you. 

This is all about remembering those that have suffered and those that are suffering because of cancer, and getting together to help stop the suffering. Any day can be a Sail With Courtney day. If you ask me, Everyday is a Sail With Courtney day.

Thank you for joining us!


----------



## T34C

We have been doing some work to the website updating location and contact information. Please stop by and take a look.
Sail With Courtney :: Home

Those of you that have graciously offered to host events, please have a look and pass on any additional details that you have about your location. Thanks.
__________________


----------



## smackdaddy

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> blubb/mike
> 
> in july me and the gf and four of her friends are sailing to the carribbean from north east england and we staying the whole of augest and then sailing home in september.
> 
> so there is a english contingency in on this and we will be ordering a flag one for the 36footer that the girls are sailing and my 21 footer which i will be single handing cos i wanted the challenge then a mate is flying out to the carribbean to help me sail it back in september. cos my gf lost her mum to the same disease its terrible and well courtney can not along with emma ever be forgotten thats the plan sofar but it might chnge but what wont is the fact we will order flags or stick pink ribbons on our boats in august
> hope this helps
> drew


Hey drew it's good to see you around SN again. And for such a good cause to boot. It's mint.

I enjoyed your contributions to FightClub. Great reading that.

Take care.

BTW I've heard from a couple of Travis sailors. Who else is going to be flying the flag with me?


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey August 28 is creeping up on us. Where are the flags?


----------



## Faster

smackdaddy said:


> Hey August 28 is creeping up on us. Where are the flags?


Second that question!


----------



## bubb2

The Flags are here as are the wrist bands.. We are in the process of setting up pay pal on the web site. Announcements will be forth coming.


----------



## jrd22

That's great news Mike, I'll keep an eye on the website. I've been waiting to announce this to the local (Seattle) chapter of YSC and invite any of them that would like to go sailing up to Spencer Spit state park on Lopez Island for our Sail with Courtney here in the San Juans.


----------



## T34C

We are getting ready to start the big push to Aug 28th. Will have updates and more info for everyone this week. Thanks!


----------



## welshwind

I tried to get to the Sail With Courtney website, and I'm getting an error ... indicating it cannot connect to the database. The URL I'm using is

http://www.anything-sailing.com/sailwithcourtney/

Are there issues or do I have things messed up?


----------



## sailortjk1

Welsh,
Not sure....
Try the Facebook link... ???
Sail With Courtney | Facebook

I will get in contact with Jim and let him know.


----------



## jrd22

I'm getting the same error on the website, not sure what has happened to it.


----------



## sailingdog

The problem is that Minime just switched servers and the Sail With Courtney pages didn't make the transition by the looks of it.


----------



## T34C

Sorry everyone. It is up and running. We have the flags in and ready to go. I'll be getting some picture of them posted this weekend and we will begin taking orders!!!!!! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## T34C

OK everyone here is your first look at the Sail with Courtney flags and wrist bands. 
The finished size on the flags is 18.5 x 11.5. (Thanks to NorthFlags for their help)





































The Flags are $18 and will include 2 wristbands and postage.

Additional wristbands are $2 /each, or 10 for $15. 
We will have a PayPal option to purchase on the website very soon, or you can send an email to [email protected] and we'll let you know where to mail your order.

All profits go to the Young Survival Coalition and the V Foundation.
For more details take a look at our website: www.anything-sailing.com/SailwithCourtney


----------



## bubb2

Here's the working link;

Sail With Courtney :: Home


----------



## T34C

The flags and wristbands are now for sale on the website. Sorry for the delay, but we are now up and running!


----------



## smackdaddy

Still no worky.


----------



## ckgreenman

smackdaddy said:


> Still no worky.


Sorry. The server took a power hit from a local lightning storm. I can't do anything with the server for at least another couple hours.


----------



## cormeum

Looking kinda dubious if I'll make it  . I may not even have the engine in by then.


----------



## smackdaddy

ckgreenman said:


> Sorry. The server took a power hit from a local lightning storm. I can't do anything with the server for at least another couple hours.


No worries, Chris. Let me know when it's back up and I'll put my order in. This is important - and I want to be a part of it.


----------



## bubb2

Smacky, will you be hosting an get together in the great state of Texas?


----------



## smackdaddy

Me? Host something? Wouldn't that imply that I actually had friends?

I was just planning on proudly flying the pink on the Smacktanic and trying to be nice on the water for once.

Of course, if there are other Travis sailors on here that want to raft up...grab a flag and let's do this thing.


----------



## ckgreenman

smackdaddy said:


> No worries, Chris. Let me know when it's back up and I'll put my order in. This is important - and I want to be a part of it.


Ok Finally everything is back up again. Sorry for the delay. The lightning here really wreaked havoc with my router and servers.


----------



## bubb2

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## T34C

smacky- It's all up and running now. Thanks.

Ss- You could drive to Racine... (or go ahead and buy that new boat  )


----------



## smackdaddy

Bubb - I just ordered a flag, but I entered the wrong shipping address. I'll PM you the right address.


----------



## bubb2

smackdaddy said:


> Bubb - I just ordered a flag, but I entered the wrong shipping address. I'll PM you the right address.


We got it! flag will be going out tomorrow!


----------



## bubb2

All orders went out over the weekend. Please be looking for your flag shorty. Thanks, Mike


----------



## jrd22

Got our flags and bracelets order in, and sent an info. update about the SWC in the San Juan Islands. We are going to invite members of the Seattle YSC to come up and camp at the state park where we will anchored so they can join the festivities and go daysailing with us. Hoping several local boats from SN and AS can join us too (there might be some good beer, you'll have to show up to find out ).


----------



## sailortjk1

Can we get a head count on those who plan on attending the Racine event?

I'm In!


----------



## smackdaddy

Just got my flag and bracelets. Thanks Bubb.


----------



## welshwind

I'll be there with admiral and one or two crew.



sailortjk1 said:


> Can we get a head count on those who plan on attending the Racine event?
> 
> I'm In!


----------



## T34C

We are in high gear making plans for the fast approaching date of August 28th. If you are hosting an event, please forward details to get posted on the website. If you are attending an event, please contact the organizer for your location to let them know you are coming. If you are planning to remember the day in your own special way, please take a minute and order a flag to honor Courtney and all those 28 million people worldwide battling with cancer, and to remember those who lost their battles.

If you need anything for your event, please let me know.


----------



## Sn0wman

We were hoping to make it to the Racine event, but matters beyond my control have changed that. I Don't even think I will be able to sail that day, perhaps the 29th if I'm lucky, but I'll fly the flag, and think about the cause and the people who we have lost, and those still fighting.

I was really looking forward to getting to put a face with some of the names around here. I'll pencil in next years date as soon as one is figured out and do my best to keep it free.

I pray that all the events have great success, and look forward to details of them after the fact.

You guys all ROCK.


----------



## cb32863

As I won't be able to attend, I will be up in the Apostles getting my ASA 103/104, I just ordered a flag and two wrist bands. Will be flying the flag on the boat as I sail about the islands, sure it will be fine with my instructor. Will be with you all in spirit!


----------



## vabuckeye

I just ordered my flag and also made a donation. 

Courtney has affected me more than anyone knows. I never had the pleasure of meeting her other than thru here on Sailnet. It was my loss.

I should have posted something at the time, but the right words escaped me.

Since then I have used my business to support cancer research as best I could. I have sponsored holes at golf tournments, supported Relay for Life, and a group here in town I have been one of sponsors for thier calendar. 

It has not been much, but I hope it has helped.

My boat has been on the hard for about a year broke, but I will find some way to fly my flag.


----------



## dacap06

*Looking Forward to the Annapolis Event*

I just received my Courtney flag and bracelets on Saturday. Who else besides Eryka and Mary will be at the Annapolis event, whatever it turns out to be?

Buckeye, I know just what you mean. Reading the thread brought tears to my eyes. I never know what to say either. Words seem so powerless, and there's nothing you can do to make it better. But the fault is mine, not the situation's. Courtney and her family touched all of us here on this forum through words alone. With such strength and grace, how could she (and they) not? We will remember her for the rest of our lives.


----------



## midnightsailor

I am still waiting for my flag and bracelets which I ordered about 2 weeks ago. Not to rush anyone but I get a little nervous as the date approaches and I sure would like to display Courtneys flag on that day. If all goes well and my boat is ready I do hope to hookk up with other Long Islanders who will be out that weekend. Rick


----------



## bubb2

Midnight, yes you ordered your flag on th 7/26/10 and it went out in the mail to you on 7/28/10. I have mailed all the flags with delivery confirmation. I will go to the post office in the morning and put a trace on it. I don't want you to worry as no matter what we will get a flag to you before th 28th.

Regards mike


----------



## eryka

dacap06 said:


> I just received my Courtney flag and bracelets on Saturday. Who else besides Eryka and Mary will be at the Annapolis event, whatever it turns out to be?
> 
> Buckeye, I know just what you mean. Reading the thread brought tears to my eyes. I never know what to say either. Words seem so powerless, and there's nothing you can do to make it better. But the fault is mine, not the situation's. Courtney and her family touched all of us here on this forum through words alone. With such strength and grace, how could she (and they) not? We will remember her for the rest of our lives.


We're trying for a raftup near Galesville: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesapeake-bay/66985-sail-courtney-chesapeake-aug-27-29-a.html 
But that event may be overshadowed by the Annapolis photo op: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesapeake-bay/67066-annapolis-photo-op-invitation.html for which a date has not yet been set. I'm hoping we can link the two local events. We've ordered our flag/bracelets!


----------



## cb32863

Wristbands and flag showed up today.


----------



## welshwind

I see there are some people who are commenting they aren't going to be able to make it due to boat issues. Feel free to drive in for the gathering if you are close enough. I believe there are some folks driving up from Chicago for the Reefpoint event. You don't have to arrive by boat to participate, show your support and have a good time.


----------



## welshwind

It was a beautiful day for a sail in Reefpoint Sunday. As you can see, plenty of wind. Here's hoping it is just as nice in two weeks for the Sail with Courtney event!


----------



## bubb2

That photo makes my heart swell with pride! Thank you very much for posting it. Regards Mike


----------



## welshwind

bubb2 said:


> That photo makes my heart swell with pride! Thank you very much for posting it. Regards Mike


Happy to do it and you should feel proud. I hope that I will get to meet you face-to-face in Reefpoint in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bubb2

welshwind said:


> Happy to do it and you should feel proud. I hope that I will get to meet you face-to-face in Reefpoint in a couple of weeks.


Nothing short of death could stop me from being there. I will see you there!


----------



## ReverendMike

Oh wow, I'm glad I saw this before the date, will have to take the laser out if at all possible. 

Thank you (again) Bubb, for sharing your daughter with us, she changed so many lives.

I missed you guys.

Not sure I'm back or not...


----------



## bubb2

Reverend, it is good to hear from you! I have missed your Witt. Do to some hard work by a number Sail with Courtney took on a life of it own. Even though Courtney his lent her name to the event, it's not about her. Everyone knows a Courtney. Someone that cancer took to early or someone that is battling this Mister. We wish to put an end to it. Wouldn't it great if it was the dollars that we all raised puts an end to this. 

Mike if you can, please join us in Racine, WI on the 28th.

It is so good to hear from you, Mike


----------



## justified

*Very proud and excited*

I just got my Sail with Courtney Flag in the mail the other day can't wait to get it on the boat. I will be out there on Long Island Sound on the 28th even though there is not an organized event going for the LIS area. 
Bubb thank you for sharing your life with us. We have all been affected Greatly and I will be sailing that day and every time I'm out with all those who have pasted away and all those who are surviving or have survived in my thoughts and preys.

Peter
Frayed (use to be "Justified")


----------



## sailortjk1

I can honestly tell you that the Reef Point Marina in Racine Wisconsin is ready for our event.
The staff there has gone above and beyond the call. When we checked in on Saturday, all of the staff members were proudly wearing their “Sail with Courtney” bracelets. Any time throughout the weekend that we saw a staff member, they were still displayed. There are unknown boats docked in the marina displaying the “Sail with Courtney” flag. One such vessel is docked right outside the pool were we just happened to be cooling off yesterday afternoon. 
The Clevenger family has arrived and all are excited for the up coming weekend. 
We sailed over on Friday night. It was a bit of a challenge as conditions were not the best.
We had lots of rain on and off and very heavy at times along with lots of wind at times, but the best part or worst depending on how you look at it, was the fact that we had complete cloud coverage. No moon and no stars all night long; it was if we were sailing off into the black abyss. I can tell you that I have been on sails as dark but never one darker. No horizon, nothing but black out in front of you and all around you stretching for miles and miles from horizon to horizon. It was very cool.
I think even young Michael even was a bit impressed. At first he was unsure, but I told him it would be a good experience for him and in the end, I believe he was glad he did it. Well, he really did not have much of a choice being he was on board my boat. 
I have to give a special thanks to Welsh Wind/Dave. 
He went out of his way to greet us at the dock and he had plenty of volunteers ready to help man lines when we arrived. I think he took one look at me behind the helm and said, “This guy is in trouble. We better give him a hand.”
Besides doing all of that, he has done a great job of spreading the word among all of the marina patrons and posting fliers around the marina. Thanks Welsh.
See you all next weekend!
Everybody involved is looking forward to an awesome event!


----------



## Stillraining

justified said:


> I just got my Sail with Courtney Flag in the mail the other day can't wait to get it on the boat. I will be out there on Long Island Sound on the 28th even though there is not an organized event going for the LIS area.
> Bubb thank you for sharing your life with us. We have all been affected Greatly and I will be sailing that day and every time I'm out with all those who have pasted away and all those who are surviving or have survived in my thoughts and preys.
> 
> Peter
> Frayed (use to be "Justified")


Havent got mine yet...when did you order?


----------



## bubb2

Stillraining said:


> Havent got mine yet...when did you order?


I to would also like to know when you ordered your flag as I will figure out where it is. I have mailed everything with delivery confirmation. I know when I left for the Midwest last Thursday all flag orders were in the mail. I also know that we had more orders come in over the weekend that went out today. I am not at my home computer and cannot see the names, Rain please telll me a order date and I will start backtracking your order and find out what is going on with it.


----------



## bubb2

For those of you still on the fence about going to a Sail with Courtney event this weekend, at the Racine WI. event we will be auctioning off a skydiving lesson package worth $189.00. 

And you thought you had no reason to show up.:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## bubb2

I think we will need a licensed Caption to jump with you, any volunteers?:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## sailortjk1

Also added to the raffle are three; two weeks of transient mooring fees at Reef Point Marina, courtesy of Reef Point Marina.
Thank you Reef Point Marina and Debby Hutchison for your contributions.

The Tandem Skydive adventure is courtesy of Sport Parachute Club. Thank you to Jessica and Sport Parachute.


----------



## Faster

No flag arrival here yet either... sure hope it turns up tomorrow!


----------



## bubb2

Faster, i personally put your flag in the mail on 8/17/10. I wonder if Canadian customs is holding things up.


----------



## T34C

Happy SwC Day! I hope everyone is able to enjoy a little time on the water.


----------



## smackdaddy

We're heading out this afternoon T. Have a good one.

Here's to Courtney!


----------



## Mimsy

I hope everyone is having a wonderul Sail with Courtney! I hope to be out with next years SwC.


----------



## Faster

Well it was a small fleet of one here in Vancouver, BC... but we went out and made sure that Courtney was remembered here today. It was a lovely day in a building breeze.

Our granddaughter (whose grandmother was receiving breast cancer treatment when she was born) helps raise the burgees. Ours had not arrived so we improvised.. our paper facsimile actually went the distance.

[


----------



## Stillraining

bubb2 said:


> I to would also like to know when you ordered your flag as I will figure out where it is.  I have mailed everything with delivery confirmation. I know when I left for the Midwest last Thursday all flag orders were in the mail. I also know that we had more orders come in over the weekend that went out today. I am not at my home computer and cannot see the names, Rain please telll me a order date and I will start backtracking your order and find out what is going on with it.


Wife said it was processed on July 29th....Sorry we were not in the water to Honour Her day....Next year we will meet up with Faster and have two boats at least...

Ron that little one is sure cute!


----------



## bubb2

Ron, great pictures


----------



## jrd22

We had a nice turnout for Sail with Courtney, and I think everyone had a great time. Four boats total, three sail and one power, and 15 people in all. The weather cooperated with a nice breeze to sail downwind to Spencer Spit from Blakely Island and then we had sun and calm for the get together on the beach and a calm night on the hook.

Erps and his better half came in "Nikko" from LaConnor and had a great sail over on Friday; Nemier, who lives in Vancouver, BC. but was cruising here in the San Juans came with his wonderful family in "Gratitude"; my brother and his wife and their friend came in "Tie 'er Loose"; and our son, daughter-in-law and grandson, came from eastern Washington with us on "Laurie Anne".

We all anchored on the south side of the spit (5-6 fathoms, sticky mud) then gathered on the beach at a picnic spot and had refreshments and then a great potluck (crabbing had been good so we brought 14 dungies) followed by a great campfire courtesy of Ray (Erps) who brought the kindling, axe and saw.

I had a wonderful time and I really appreciate everyone taking the time to travel here and participating.

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## T37Chef

We opted to sail to Grays Inn Creek off the Chester River. The most important reason for choosing Grays is its a great place to view the stars, and there was one shining very bright this weekend  Thank you Courtney.

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Faster

Nice turnout, John! Great pics of what looks like a great afternoon. If our relatively meagre efforts out west are exceeded by the rest of the continent I'd say this event is a success...


----------



## smackdaddy

No wind yesterday - but today..15-20, flag-a-flyin', and, well, see for yourself...




























I'd say that's pretty hard to beat. Here's to you Courtney.


----------



## Faster

Very cool, Smack!


----------



## mccary

VERY light wind on the 28th, so we opted to sail Sunday the 29th and we proudly flew our "Sail with Courtney" burgee! It was nice having a new friend aboard for the day, I know the wife and I both felt her presence and we are mighty happy to to participate. She will sail with us more than just once a year, I hope you don't mind Courtney? Thank you for the opportunity to be part of your life's celebration!


----------



## Sn0wman

We had a wedding on the 28th, but we made the most of it on the 29th. It was a beautiful day, miserable hot on land but just right out on the water. Plenty of wind and a warm breeze. We didn't want it to end so we just sailed around feeling the warm breezes from shore. I great day for sure. Here is a pictured of my daughter with our burgee. Anna wanted to know who Courtney was and why we were sailing with her. Did my best to explain, she's a wonderful person who reminded us all of how important life is.

Thank you all for the opportunity to be involved.


----------



## cb32863

Saturday was too windy so we motored for about an hour and then headed in. Sunday was great as the winds subsided to about 10kts. She joined us for both days.


----------



## Jeff_H

Here on the Chesapeake, the south of the bridge Sail with Courtney consisted of four boats who rendezvoused in Galesville. Eryka (Jaye and Dan) on _Cinderella_ organized the raft up and sailed down on friday night and I suspect motored home again on Sunday. Tom (dacap06) and Crew sailed in on _Tranquility Base_. Barbara and I sailed down on _Synergy _on Saturday and back home on Sunday. The fourth boat, was a friend of Jaye and Dan's who sailed down and back.

It is always nice to meet and put faces to the denizens of these virtual pages as was the case with Tom, Karen and the rest of his crew whose name escapes me and for which I apologize, or, as was the case with Jaye and Dan, to see friends and hear of their adventures since last we met.

But we were all there to remember that special ballerina, who was mistaken when she said, she regretted that she had not lived long enough to do something worth remembering. She is very much remembered for the hearts she touched.

Jeff


----------



## Faster

Jeff_H said:


> .....But we were all there to remember that special ballerina, who was mistaken when she said, she regretted that she had not lived long enough to do something worth remembering. She is very much remembered for the hearts she touched.
> 
> Jeff


Nicely said, Jeff....


----------



## jrd22

Jeff_H said:


> But we were all there to remember that special ballerina, who was mistaken when she said, she regretted that she had not lived long enough to do something worth remembering. She is very much remembered for the hearts she touched.
> 
> Jeff


I agree with Faster, very nicely said Jeff.


----------



## sailortjk1

Thanks to all of you and all that participated.
The Racine Wisconsin event was a grand success.
Mike and young Mike and I had an outstanding sail home on Sunday night / Monday morning. It was a nice time to bond and reminisce under a 2/3 moon.
Plans are already in progress for next year.
Thanks for remembering!


----------



## nemier

John - JRD22 - Davidson,
Thank you for the opportunity to take part in the "Sail with Courtney" event in the San Juans. It was truely an honour. 
I do not know what it is, but these arranged public meetings have such biblical power, perhaps not realized at first, but they leave you thinking of mortality, and in this particular case, of Courtney.

The day was awesome. Thank you Courtney.

(Aberdeen, Scotland 2147)



jrd22 said:


> We had a nice turnout for Sail with Courtney, and I think everyone had a great time. Four boats total, three sail and one power, and 15 people in all. The weather cooperated with a nice breeze to sail downwind to Spencer Spit from Blakely Island and then we had sun and calm for the get together on the beach and a calm night on the hook.
> 
> Erps and his better half came in "Nikko" from LaConnor and had a great sail over on Friday; Nemier, who lives in Vancouver, BC. but was cruising here in the San Juans came with his wonderful family in "Gratitude"; my brother and his wife and their friend came in "Tie 'er Loose"; and our son, daughter-in-law and grandson, came from eastern Washington with us on "Laurie Anne".
> 
> We all anchored on the south side of the spit (5-6 fathoms, sticky mud) then gathered on the beach at a picnic spot and had refreshments and then a great potluck (crabbing had been good so we brought 14 dungies) followed by a great campfire courtesy of Ray (Erps) who brought the kindling, axe and saw.
> 
> I had a wonderful time and I really appreciate everyone taking the time to travel here and participating.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## eryka

Beautifully said, Jeff!
In the Chesapeake we had one breast cancer survivor, one other cancer survivor, and too many stories of those who've gone or still fighting. My favorite moment came when a non-sailnet participant asked, "Tell us about Courtney..." The legend spreads!!

I'm having trouble including the actual photo, but here's a link to the Sail With Courtney flag with the Chesapeake Bay's iconic Thomas Point lighthouse in the background:


----------



## bubb2

Reading with a tear in my eye! Thanks for the pic's, John. Thank you all! Courtney, we are better people for knowing you. Thanks Honey!!!!!


----------



## welshwind

*Sail With Courtney - Reefpoint Marina*

Here is a video from the Reefpoint Marina "Sail With Courtney" event. It is comprised of pictures from the cookout as well as the Clevenger Family sail on Tim's boat the next day. The background music is by Elizabeth Carol K... who played at the event. It was truly a great time.

Thank You to:
The Clevenger family, many of whom made the trip to grace us with their presence.
Jim for originating the idea, planning and setting up the event and for serving as Master of Ceremonies
Tim for all his work with Jim to plan and set this up and for being Master of the Grill
Reefpoint Marina staff, especially Debb, for all of their support
Elizabeth Carol K... for providing the live music (Find her on YouTube, Facebook, and MySpace)
All the businesses and attendees for their generous donations
Everyone else who wanted to be there with us but could not. You were there in spirit (but come next year!)

(and thanks to Carrie who doesn't know that I obtained a few of these pictures from her Facebook  )

Enjoy!


----------



## smackdaddy

Wow - welsh - thanks for that. I don't like admitting it - but it brought a tear to my eye seeing Mike and Micheal and all you guys, thinking about Courtney, and hearing one of Coldplay's best songs ever. I'm honored to know that family.

This was a good thing.


----------



## bubb2

Welch, Thank you and thank your daughter!

Smack, When sailors get together they can do anything and anything they do is done well. 

Good on all of us!


----------



## St Anna

I havent read all the posts but it sounds like your sail with Courtney was a wonderful success. 

Bubb, I think you are onto something here - you have built up a huge SN awareness and many people would have asked what was it all about (and the flag). What is next for you and this - it will snowball. 

kind regards


----------



## T34C

The idea for Sail with Courtney started this time last year in an effort to at least partially fulfill a fathers New Years wish. I'm happy to tell you that I think we succeeded in our goal and along the way we managed, with your help and support, to raise $800 for cancer research after all was said and done. Thank you all for your support, and thanks to Mike and his family for allowing us to be apart of their story and their lives.


----------



## smackdaddy

T34C said:


> The idea for Sail with Courtney started this time last year in an effort to at least partially fulfill a fathers New Years wish. I'm happy to tell you that I think we succeeded in our goal and along the way we managed, with your help and support, to raise $800 for cancer research after all was said and done. Thank you all for your support, and thanks to Mike and his family for allowing us to be apart of their story and their lives.


Nice job T.


----------



## mgmhead

Glad to have been a part of the effort and pleased that many people recognized the burgee and bracelet as being Sail With Courtney without an explanation. Can't wait for this year. Bigger and better I'm sure.


----------



## michaelkent

This all sounds really awesome. I want to be part of stuff like this in the future. It's great how many people share the same interests!


----------



## denby

michaelkent said:


> This all sounds really awesome. I want to be part of stuff like this in the future. It's great how many people share the same interests!


Michael, welcome to Sailnet. Read this thread for the rest of the story.
www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/39494-my-wish-new-year-one-more-sail.html


----------



## dropship5

I was shooting for a date that was near the anniversary of her passing while keeping to the good weather side of the calander.


----------



## dropship5

This all sounds really awesome. I want to be part of stuff like this in the future. It's great how many people share the same interests!


----------



## bubb2

Theatre, Music, and Fundraiser

Ye be Partakin' · Blabber t' yer mates · Fer one an' all.


Spy All

Point on ye sundial

Wenchday, Octobarrr 26 roundabouts 7:00 in the evenin'

Coordinates


Viaduct Theatre

3111 N. Western Ave.

Chicago, IL 




Arrr, Tell us more!



anything and always...: A Night of Theatre, Music, Food, and Drink Benefiting Sail With Courtney

It is time to make a difference, and I can’t think of a better way to do it than through theatre, music, food, and drink. anything and always… is a story that is not only deeply personal to me, but it also the story of countless of other women, the people who love them, and the anyone else who has had to deal with cancer. I’m no doctor, but that won’t stop me from trying to help. This is how I can help. 

Join me for an evening of free theatre and music at the Viaduct Theatre. All I ask in return is that you donate some money to a good cause (Sail With Courtney), buy some amazing treats donated by Bleeding Heart Bakery, and purchase as many drinks as you can handle from the Viaduct’s bar (they are donating the space after all – help them out). 

I made a promise to tell this story, and that is what I intend to do. If I can raise some money along the way, that’s even better. 

I’ll have more information soon, but for now, keep the night open.

Cheers,
Nic

Oh, pass this on...to everyone you can.


This is a play that was written by a close friend of Courtney (Nic) honoring all those that cancer has touched. Please join us. Regards, Mike


----------



## SimonV

Thinking of you.


----------



## mgmhead

Love Chicago but won't be there on the 26th...I'll be on the ICW headed south but thinking of you and Courtney. I'll fly my Courtney burgee. Best of luck with the ChiTown event.

MGM


----------



## bubb2

bubb2 said:


> Theatre, Music, and Fundraiser
> 
> Ye be Partakin' · Blabber t' yer mates · Fer one an' all.
> 
> Spy All
> 
> Point on ye sundial
> 
> Wenchday, Octobarrr 26 roundabouts 7:00 in the evenin'
> 
> Coordinates
> 
> Viaduct Theatre
> 
> 3111 N. Western Ave.
> 
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Arrr, Tell us more!
> 
> anything and always...: A Night of Theatre, Music, Food, and Drink Benefiting Sail With Courtney
> 
> It is time to make a difference, and I can't think of a better way to do it than through theatre, music, food, and drink. anything and always&#8230; is a story that is not only deeply personal to me, but it also the story of countless of other women, the people who love them, and the anyone else who has had to deal with cancer. I'm no doctor, but that won't stop me from trying to help. This is how I can help.
> 
> Join me for an evening of free theatre and music at the Viaduct Theatre. All I ask in return is that you donate some money to a good cause (Sail With Courtney), buy some amazing treats donated by Bleeding Heart Bakery, and purchase as many drinks as you can handle from the Viaduct's bar (they are donating the space after all - help them out).
> 
> I made a promise to tell this story, and that is what I intend to do. If I can raise some money along the way, that's even better.
> 
> I'll have more information soon, but for now, keep the night open.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nic
> 
> Oh, pass this on...to everyone you can.
> 
> This is a play that was written by a close friend of Courtney (Nic) honoring all those that cancer has touched. Please join us. Regards, Mike


bump


----------



## fatcatsailor

Very Nice


----------



## austintoday

Truly an honor to bring back what Courtney is with a memorable experiences. 


~Austin


----------



## cardude

Awesome


----------



## cardude

Sorry. Wrong thread.


----------

